# [SOLVED] aOpen i945Gm PILF LAN driver



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

Hey All,

I've been tinkering for several hours trying to rectify this issues on my own, but I'm running out of patience, which is what brings me here. TSF has been a wonderful source of knowledge for me in the past when I become stumped and I was hoping once again to be enlightened.

I am having a problem finding a driver for the integrated LAN on this aOpen i945Gm PILF motherboard. Actually two drivers, but the other device is 'unknown'.

ATM I have a PCI Ethernet card in it, but I want to utilize the integrated one. I'd also like to determine what the Unknown device is as well and clear all exclamation points from within the device manager.

Here are a few avenues I have tried already...

First off aOpens website does not even list the i945Gm PILF MB, go figure, but that is how it is labeled in bold letters right on the MB and this is also what CPU-Z identifies it as. Incidentally, Everest HE seems to think it is a i945 Ga PLF for some reason and by downloading the drivers for that board I was able to install the drivers for the audio and chipset, but the LAN driver (realtek R6.21) does not work.

I have tried many other resources by googling "aOpen i945Gm PILF MB drivers" but thus far nothing has done the job.

I have installed "Unknown Device Identifier" but much of it is Greek to me. The only LAN/Ethernet I seem to be recognizing is the Netgear adapter I have in the PCI slot.

Can anyone assist me?


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: aOpen i945Gm PILF LAN driver*

Ah, another pertinent piece of information I am sure...

XP Home Edition SP/3


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: aOpen i945Gm PILF LAN driver*

 OK whatever works I guess. By viewing the specifications for an aOpen i945Gm PILF MB on a vendors website I determined that the integrated LAN was a Intel 10/100 LAN or Intel Gigabit LAN. By using this info I did a Google search and was directed to a Dell LAN driver on Cnet.com, which actually worked even though this system is bench built from scratch.

All that leaves now is the 'unknown device' Everything appears to be working fine without, but I'd like to leave no stone unturned if at all possible and determine what the device is and install its driver also.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: aOpen i945Gm PILF LAN driver*

Hello,

Post the Hardware ID for the unknown device.

You can get this info from Device Manager by right-clicking the device > properties >details


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: aOpen i945Gm PILF LAN driver*

ACPI\AWY001
*AWY001

This what you're looking for?


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: aOpen i945Gm PILF LAN driver*

*Maybe this will help as well. Not sure why the Netgear adapter is still listed as I have removed that card from the system and rebooted several times since. It is no longer listed in the device manager either. Must be in the registry, eh?*

NETGEAR FA312 Fast Ethernet Adapter
Netgear FA312 Fast Ethernet Adapter
Chip: National Semiconductor DP83815/16 Fast Ethernet Adapter (MacPhyter/MacPhyter-II)
Full Details
PNP ID
VEN_100B&DEV_0020&SUBSYS_F3121385&REV_00
Windows Detected Vender
Netgear
Windows Detected Device
NETGEAR FA312 Fast Ethernet Adapter
Detected Chip Vender
National Semiconductor
Detected Chip
DP83815/16 Fast Ethernet Adapter (MacPhyter/MacPhyter-II)
Detected OEM Vender
Netgear
Detected OEM Device
FA312 Fast Ethernet Adapter
Search Results (Internal Stuff)
RPL_GOT_VENDER
RPL_GOT_DEVICE
RPL_GOT_OEM_DEV
RPL_GOT_OEM_VEN

OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Unknown Device from Aopen Inc
Chip: Lucent/Agere Systems (Was: AT&T MicroElectronics) 

FW322/323 IEEE1394 OHCI FireWire Controller
Full Details
PNP ID
VEN_11C1&DEV_5811&SUBSYS_030AA0A0&REV_61
Windows Detected Vender
IEEE 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller Vendor
Windows Detected Device
OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Detected Chip Vender
Lucent/Agere Systems (Was: AT&T MicroElectronics)
Detected Chip
FW322/323 IEEE1394 OHCI FireWire Controller
Detected OEM Vender
Aopen Inc
Search Results (Internal Stuff)
RPL_GOT_VENDER
RPL_GOT_DEVICE
RPL_GOT_OEM_VEN

Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Chip: Intel Corporation 82801BA/CA/DB/EB/ER (ICH2/3/4/5/5R) Hub 

Interface to PCI Bridge
Full Details
PNP ID
VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_E1
Windows Detected Vender
Intel
Windows Detected Device
Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Detected Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Detected Chip
82801BA/CA/DB/EB/ER (ICH2/3/4/5/5R) Hub Interface to 

PCI Bridge
Search Results (Internal Stuff)
RPL_GOT_VENDER
RPL_GOT_DEVICE
RPL_GOT_NO_SUBID

Intel(R) 945G/GZ/P/PL Processor to I/O Controller - 2770
Chip: Unknown Chipset from Intel Corporation
Full Details
PNP ID
VEN_8086&DEV_2770&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02
Windows Detected Vender
Intel
Windows Detected Device
Intel(R) 945G/GZ/P/PL Processor to I/O Controller - 2770
Detected Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Search Results (Internal Stuff)
RPL_GOT_VENDER
RPL_GOT_NO_SUBID

Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
Unknown Device from Aopen Inc
Chip: Unknown Chipset from Intel Corporation
Full Details
PNP ID
VEN_8086&DEV_2772&SUBSYS_0605A0A0&REV_02
Windows Detected Vender
Intel Corporation
Windows Detected Device
Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
Detected Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Detected OEM Vender
Aopen Inc
Search Results (Internal Stuff)
RPL_GOT_VENDER
RPL_GOT_OEM_VEN

Intel(R) 82801GH (ICH7DH) LPC Interface Controller - 27B0
Chip: Unknown Chipset from Intel Corporation
Full Details
PNP ID
VEN_8086&DEV_27B0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01
Windows Detected Vender
Intel
Windows Detected Device
Intel(R) 82801GH (ICH7DH) LPC Interface Controller - 27B0
Detected Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Search Results (Internal Stuff)
RPL_GOT_VENDER
RPL_GOT_NO_SUBID

Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Unknown Device from Aopen Inc
Chip: Unknown Chipset from Intel Corporation
Full Details
PNP ID
VEN_8086&DEV_27C0&SUBSYS_0605A0A0&REV_01
Windows Detected Vender
Intel
Windows Detected Device
Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage 

Controller - 27C0
Detected Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Detected OEM Vender
Aopen Inc
Search Results (Internal Stuff)
RPL_GOT_VENDER
RPL_GOT_OEM_VEN

Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Unknown Device from Aopen Inc
Chip: Unknown Chipset from Intel Corporation
Full Details
PNP ID
VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_0605A0A0&REV_01
Windows Detected Vender
Intel
Windows Detected Device
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Detected Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Detected OEM Vender
Aopen Inc
Search Results (Internal Stuff)
RPL_GOT_VENDER
RPL_GOT_OEM_VEN

Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Unknown Device from Aopen Inc
Chip: Unknown Chipset from Intel Corporation
Full Details
PNP ID
VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_0605A0A0&REV_01
Windows Detected Vender
Intel
Windows Detected Device
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Detected Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Detected OEM Vender
Aopen Inc
Search Results (Internal Stuff)
RPL_GOT_VENDER
RPL_GOT_OEM_VEN

Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Unknown Device from Aopen Inc
Chip: Unknown Chipset from Intel Corporation
Full Details
PNP ID
VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_0605A0A0&REV_01
Windows Detected Vender
Intel
Windows Detected Device
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Detected Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Detected OEM Vender
Aopen Inc
Search Results (Internal Stuff)
RPL_GOT_VENDER
RPL_GOT_OEM_VEN

Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Unknown Device from Aopen Inc
Chip: Unknown Chipset from Intel Corporation
Full Details
PNP ID
VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_0605A0A0&REV_01
Windows Detected Vender
Intel
Windows Detected Device
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Detected Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Detected OEM Vender
Aopen Inc
Search Results (Internal Stuff)
RPL_GOT_VENDER
RPL_GOT_OEM_VEN

Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Unknown Device from Aopen Inc
Chip: Unknown Chipset from Intel Corporation
Full Details
PNP ID
VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_0605A0A0&REV_01
Windows Detected Vender
Intel
Windows Detected Device
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Detected Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Detected OEM Vender
Aopen Inc
Search Results (Internal Stuff)
RPL_GOT_VENDER
RPL_GOT_OEM_VEN

Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Unknown Device from Aopen Inc
Chip: Unknown Chipset from Intel Corporation
Full Details
PNP ID
VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_0605A0A0&REV_01
Windows Detected Vender
Microsoft
Windows Detected Device
Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Detected Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Detected OEM Vender
Aopen Inc
Search Results (Internal Stuff)
RPL_GOT_VENDER
RPL_GOT_OEM_VEN

Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA
Unknown Device from Aopen Inc
Chip: Unknown Chipset from Intel Corporation
Full Details
PNP ID
VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_0605A0A0&REV_01
Windows Detected Vender
Intel
Windows Detected Device
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA
Detected Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Detected OEM Vender
Aopen Inc
Search Results (Internal Stuff)
RPL_GOT_VENDER
RPL_GOT_OEM_VEN

Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Unknown Device from Aopen Inc
Chip: Unknown Chipset from Intel Corporation
Full Details
PNP ID
VEN_8086&DEV_27DC&SUBSYS_0605A0A0&REV_01
Windows Detected Vender
Intel
Windows Detected Device
Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Detected Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Detected OEM Vender
Aopen Inc
Search Results (Internal Stuff)
RPL_GOT_VENDER
RPL_GOT_OEM_VEN

Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Unknown Device from Aopen Inc
Chip: Unknown Chipset from Intel Corporation
Full Details
PNP ID
VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_0605A0A0&REV_01
Windows Detected Vender
Intel
Windows Detected Device
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Detected Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Detected OEM Vender
Aopen Inc
Search Results (Internal Stuff)
RPL_GOT_VENDER
RPL_GOT_OEM_VEN


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: aOpen i945Gm PILF LAN driver*

Perhaps this too will help



















There are no expansion slots filled. Everything is integrated. It is a pretty basic setup actually. It is unfortunate that aOpen does not even list the MB as existent, otherwise I would think all the drivers would be available on their website.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: aOpen i945Gm PILF LAN driver*

Hello,

You needed to install the chipset driver first, go here: choose #3
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...P+Home+Edition*&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!

Reboot pc after chipset driver installation, then check in device manager again for any yellow ! marks post them here.
If unknown devices - then list the driver instance ID


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: aOpen i945Gm PILF LAN driver*

TY for the reply. I did as instructed and still an unknown device remains

The "device" instance ID is as follows...

ACPI\AWY0001\2&DABA3FF&0


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: aOpen i945Gm PILF LAN driver*

Using the device instance ID you asked for I did a Google search which brought me to HERE 

By following the address suggested by the poster (be aware there is explicit language in the post) I was prompted to download a zip file entitled "AMDAway" from ASUS support (the site appears to be in Japanese incidentally).

I then opened the device manager, right clicked on the device, clicked update driver and directed it to the extracted file. It loaded the driver, or so it appeared and the exclamation point is now gone. 

I am guessing that it didn't really load a driver, but instead installed an INF file (or of the sort) to tell fool XP into thinking that it is installed, or something along that line anyway. 

Should I not have done this? Everything appears to be working fine.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: aOpen i945Gm PILF LAN driver*

Take a look here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/solved-asus-driver-for-winxp-161097.html

If it is a 64bit CPU, you can get driver here also:
http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/627/windows-xp-amd-ahtlon-64-and-cool-n-quiet/


----------



## mcharley94 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: aOpen i945Gm PILF LAN driver*

LOL, this appears to be the same issue just a different MB.

So, I'll consider this one [solved] and mark it as such.

This will be informative information for future reference. 

TY, Riskyone101 and makinu1der2 for steering me in the right direction


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

excellent! glad to hear its sorted!


----------

